# Movement and sweeps



## Tiny21 (Jul 24, 2007)

Hi there
I am now 37.5 weeks and last night in the middle of the night baby was doing some really jerky movements for quite some minutes - felt like quite a while and I couldn't get back to sleep. I was just worried they might be in distress? I had a scan last week and consultant appointment etc and all was well. What could these very jerky/quick movements indicate. Head is engaged and their back was on my left side (last week anyway) and the main movements were on my right??  They have calmed now and are the more normal movements I am used to. I have had these before but these seemed more jerky and more marked maybe than previously.

2ndly - I have a sweep booked at 39 weeks (they won't let me go over being IVF and our little boy was 15 days over with full induction and forceps, the consultant was cross this had happened last time  )[/size] - last time the midwife couldn't fully perform the sweep as I found it too uncomfortable (I have found most internals uncomfortable - our GP had to do my smear once and she said my cervix (?) was in a funny position), do you think this time it might be easier? I will try and bear it this time if at all possible - if they do manage a full sweep what is the general success rate and how quickly could things happen? And at what point would I know that it hadn't worked? They will try another before I have the balloon induction at term. 

Thank you 
xxx[size=78%]


----------



## Kaz1979 (Apr 11, 2011)

Hi tiny 

If your movements are now ok then I wouldn't be concerned. If happens again call your unit at the time and discuss with them. 

Re your sweep. Yes it should be easier now. Once you have had a baby your cervix is usually more accessible than it has been previously. However everyone is different. 

Success of sweeps if successful it will usually will work within 24-48hrs. Apparently it is successful for one in eight women. 

Kaz xxx


----------



## Tiny21 (Jul 24, 2007)

Thanks Kaz, baby seems normal again now so will monitor it. 


Hoping I don't get to the sweep stage and that baby decides to make an appearance in the next week and a half! 1 in 8 seems quite low    let's hope they decide to head out soon   


Thanks again
x


----------



## Kaz1979 (Apr 11, 2011)

From personal experience I think it's higher than that! 

I've had good results for my patients. 

And personally it worked for me. 

However at 39 weeks you may not be ready to labour. They are more effective when you are over due. 

Kaz xxx


----------



## Tiny21 (Jul 24, 2007)

Hi
Sorry, hadn't seen your new reply. I thought it was higher than that and the consultant seemed confident of it working. 


Because of it being IVF our hospital has a policy of not letting you go over 40 weeks so balloon induction is booked for due date   


Just hoping if I need the sweep that she can manage it/I can manage it and that it works. 


Bit more CM down there this morning and overnight quite uncomfortable and felt like baby moving down    , quite strong tightenings so hoping things might be happening  


Thank you 
xxx


----------

